# Nick Cerio's Kenpo updated website



## John James (Mar 7, 2009)

Dear Fellow Martial Artists,
I hope all is well with you and your respective schools and families. I just wanted to announce that the updated Nick Cerio's Kenpo website at www.nickcerioskenpo.com is up with much more information on Professor Nick Cerio and the system. I apologize that it's taken this long to update the site after our web hosting provider severly injured it with it's updates. The new website uses a much more user-friendly navigation system as well a few galleries on Professor Cerio's pages and a few of the respective school pages. Please feel free to contact us with your comments and feedback as well as any broken links you may find. I apologize if this is not the appropriate spot for this announcement. I will assume the moderators will take action if needed.

Thanks again,

Sincerely,
Shihan John James,
Nick Cerio's Kenpo


----------



## Matt (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for getting the site back together. I know that it can be an enormous job, especially with the amount of information involved.


----------



## Gokyu401 (May 29, 2020)

John James said:


> Dear Fellow Martial Artists,
> I hope all is well with you and your respective schools and families. I just wanted to announce that the updated Nick Cerio's Kenpo website at www.nickcerioskenpo.com is up with much more information on Professor Nick Cerio and the system. I apologize that it's taken this long to update the site after our web hosting provider severly injured it with it's updates. The new website uses a much more user-friendly navigation system as well a few galleries on Professor Cerio's pages and a few of the respective school pages. Please feel free to contact us with your comments and feedback as well as any broken links you may find. I apologize if this is not the appropriate spot for this announcement. I will assume the moderators will take action if needed.
> 
> Thanks again,
> ...




I know this is old but is there a way to access the information from the website anymore? I My Uncle was a Nidan through NCK and he was fortunate enough to have a Master's Text but I have yet to find it and he has since passed so I really want to find as much information as possible. Any and all information is helpful and appreciated. 

Thanks! 
Blue Belt Troy


----------



## John James (Jul 9, 2020)

Hello Blue Belt Troy
Please email me at nickcerioskenpo @ hotmail com

Sincerely
John James


----------

